# Fat Tire Rohloff



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

I stopped by Cyclemonkey and Neil had this thing built up. I just had to get a photo of it. Too cool.


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

It'd be sexier in radioactive green, but yeah, that's nice.


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

Neil's building the same rim for me with a black Rohloff. I saw a photo of a green hub on line, but Rohloff doesn't offer one that I know of. Is that a special order...


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Not special order (AFAIK) -- custom!


----------



## dave29er (Jan 4, 2007)

I have one of those in black. And it was in Neil's hands last fall for a short time and now it works better than ever.


----------



## Nimrod Gently (Mar 28, 2006)

suba said:


> Neil's building the same rim for me with a black Rohloff. I saw a photo of a green hub on line, but Rohloff doesn't offer one that I know of. Is that a special order...


Don't know if this is what you saw, but if ordered with a frame, Endofin offer Rohloffs in custom shells (shells made by Tune). Shells in silver, black, red, blue, green and gold.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

do they need to put a reverse dish on the wheel? Just looks like there is an offset spoke drilling ont he rim, and the rohloff has no offset?


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

finch2 said:


> do they need to put a reverse dish on the wheel? Just looks like there is an offset spoke drilling ont he rim, and the rohloff has no offset?


It's to address the 100mm wide BB on the Pugsley. The rim stays centered on the frame, but the hub is offset 18mm to the drive side to align the cog with the crank. That's Surly's solution to prevent having to run a ridiculously wide hub.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks....so its how it fits to the specific pugsley frame....interesting, as I've never seen one in the flesh here. Would be great on the beach though!


----------



## joeadnan (Oct 21, 2003)

Berkeley Mike said:


> I stopped by Cyclemonkey and Neil had this thing built up. I just had to get a photo of it. Too cool.


Great lighting Mike. Looks like it was shot in studio.Was it?


----------

